# Chorizo fatty



## cobbqguy (Apr 29, 2017)

Chorizo fatty with cilantro, poblano, onion, green chili, and cheddar.













IMG_1776.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_1777.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_1780.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_1782.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Apr 29, 2017


















IMG_1783.JPG



__ cobbqguy
__ Apr 29, 2017


----------



## b-one (Apr 30, 2017)

Well I can see it looks great,how was it? Top some leftovers with some fried eggs for breakfast if there is any leftover.:drool


----------



## cobbqguy (Apr 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Well I can see it looks great,how was it? Top some leftovers with some fried eggs for breakfast if there is any leftover.:drool



It tasted awesome! Great idea for breakfast!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

That looks fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 30, 2017)

CBBQG, Nice job on your fatty, the bacon looks perfect !


----------



## msuiceman (May 3, 2017)

love chorizo... must try this. I am going to make some fresh chorizo with a spice mix I got from a semi-local Mexican grocery store.


----------



## cobbqguy (May 3, 2017)

MSUICEMAN said:


> love chorizo... must try this. I am going to make some fresh chorizo with a spice mix I got from a semi-local Mexican grocery store.



Sauté the veggies first. it really helps the texture.


----------

